# Grey beauty



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

*more photos*









Me and Calin


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, Calin is gorgeous! I absolutely love his build and coloring. Great pictures! This one is my favorite...


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

The trainer was trying to teach him the spanish walk . They have a long way to go yet.  thank you


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

What a handsome guy! His mane is amazing. I want to steal him =) I wish some of our trainers rode shirtless... Hahahahahaa


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow he has come far! Love how dappled he is!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

O_O I would like to sleal then both!


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

they are both very awsome xDDDDD


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Gorgeous! The horse too! ;]


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Mickey4793 said:


> Gorgeous! The horse too! ;]


hahahahahaha! You almost made me spit out my water! 

That horse is gorgeous!


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

i freakin love grays. ive been searching every where for one. but this one is really pretty. i love how long the mane is. wanna give him to me ???? :O


----------



## teagan (Aug 16, 2010)

i love it i want it


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

if he goes missing...I didn't do it. He's gorgeous, I really want him.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Impressive! And very handsome horse, love his mane


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

thank you all for the comments  I really love those photos because they are better quality that the ones that I do with my regular camera. This ones were taken with a friend's camera. 
I love Calin's mane too and besides of the fact that it's very long it is very thick too. I love to see a horse with long mane. 

You can all steal him without a problem, but please don't fight for him :lol:. He will be happy to have a home just for him and to be loved all day long. And I'm referring to the horse ladies .


----------



## luclaq (Aug 16, 2010)

grays are awesome, like flea-bitten ones too a lot, cremellos or albinos are cutest the ^^


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

haha so your selling him??? i call dibs!!!! im a lady  haha


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

kaydeebug : If it were mine I would not sell him for sure ). But he is at a horse rescue now, he will be used as a lesson horse. But I bet he would prefer to have a home for his own.


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

darn it.... well you should ask how they got the mane that long.... i would my horses that long and thick


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

kaydeebug said:


> darn it.... well you should ask how they got the mane that long.... i would my horses that long and thick


I agree!! But I know part of that is the breed sadly enough :-(


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

Bummer, that the horse isn't for sale. He's amazing.  How about the guy? 
If he's looking for a home, I got your back. LOL Seriously though, gorgeous horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The progress that he has made is absolutely phenomenal. He actually seems happy to be in the company of humans now and so willing . He has really blossomed into a stunning guy.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Is this real life? lol
They look straight from a movie or something :lol:

Anyway, what a handsome boy!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Darn you're too far away...Beautiful horse


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Gorgeous horse, gorgeous man.

I am packing my bags and moving in. See you in about 13 hours. ;-)


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

What an amazing looking horse! Wow!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

thank you all for your nice comments. 

smrobs : yes, he did a great progress in such a short time. Now he has no problem with the human's company. He is ok with it and willing to do what it's asked from him. He is funny sometimes because when you ask him something he is like " ok, look I know how to do it.... But, but... look I know this one too, and this one, just give me another carrot"....


----------

